#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Consultant Energy and Chemicals

## mmh8

I am a professional consultant Energy and Chemicals



Able to provide Strategy, Feasibility, Pricing and profitabilty, techno economics

Also able to provide training for the above, the petrochemical industry understanding economics, market and technology, similar for petroleum refining industry though with an Asian focusSee More: Consultant Energy and Chemicals

----------


## mobek

hi,
did you forget to write your address?
thanks

----------

